# where can I get a santa outfit for my cat :)



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok I know this is silly, and knowing my cats it will only stay on for 30 secs but I'd love to get a little santa outfit for my cats. I doubt George or Maisy will let me put it on but I think Jackson will so it needs to be small-ish.

I've seen people post photos on here of their cats wearing them so wondered where you got them from. I have googled it and seen that they're mostly available on ebay but they don't always have sizes so am unsure whether they're appropriate.

If anyone knows of somewhere then please let me know 

Thanks


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

primark £2


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

awww bless! that's brilliant! Will have to see if there's a primark near me


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

This is the primark cat one, the one in freekygeekys pic is the doggy one, they both seem to be around the same size, the cat one has a separate hat and the dog one a hood. They also also have a neck scarf and pet christmas crackers. I also got this Christmas Scrunchy Cat Collar by Pets at Home | Pets at Home for him, hes a very placid cat and was more interested in licking it but I think the bells would drive a lot of cats crazy.


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

thats very true, the dog ones were bigger and all in one, which was better for my lot


----------



## Charlibob (Jun 21, 2008)

Just found this pic on my phone, you can see a bit of the neck scarf in it but its a bit blurry.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I got this last year from Peacocks


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I got this last year from Peacocks
> image


hahahaha cute!


----------



## emmabee (Oct 29, 2010)

they still have them in peacocks! they have quite a cute collection for cats and small dogs!
got my cats some last year and they didnt mind wearing them at all, in fact my sisters rat dog made more of a fuss about wearing hers!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

thanks everyone  Those photos are brilliant. I doubt my lot will let me put one on them but I'm going to try :flrt:

I hope I can get in to town to primark (not heard of Peacocks - don't think there's one near me). If not is there anywhere online that sells them? Primark don't seem to do online shopping


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

has anyone bought or seen one online? the only ones I've seen are on ebay and most look a bit ropey!


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

Well I tried Primark but my local store doesn't have those outfits  neither do any of the local pet shops... 

If anyone sees one anywhere or online then do let me know please


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

:lol2: I think the cat would batter me if I tried to dress her up :lol2:

I would however like some santa hats for the bunnies....does anywhere do those? :hmm:


----------



## slugsiss32 (Nov 14, 2010)

Google "Cat santa outfit" loads come up...Christmas gifts for your pets featuring dog and cat santa outfits and christmas stocking fillers for pets


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

slugsiss32 said:


> Google "Cat santa outfit" loads come up...Christmas gifts for your pets featuring dog and cat santa outfits and christmas stocking fillers for pets


Yeah I tried that but most don't give the sizes which is why I wanted to see if anyone had bought one so I'd know it was the right size (if that makes sense  )


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

spider_duck said:


> :lol2: I think the cat would batter me if I tried to dress her up :lol2:
> 
> I would however like some santa hats for the bunnies....does anywhere do those? :hmm:


I doubt I'll get away with this either with my cats but it's worth a try :lol2:


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

*walks in, shakes head, walks out again* :lol2:


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

LisaLQ said:


> *walks in, shakes head, walks out again* :lol2:


:blush: I know!
I resisted last year but Jackson is just too cuddly not to try it with him :flrt:

My poor mother went to Primark for me to see if they had them. She asked the lady at the counter who said she didn't know and then proceeded to bellow at the top of her lungs across the store "Santa outfits for cats? This last wants to buy 3 - have we got any?". My mum was so embarrassed got out of there as fast as she could! :blush:


----------

